# Small pond w/frogs



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

We bought a new place in November on 5 acres with a small pond. It is approx. 100 in diameter and i put the boat(14') in last week, with the fish finder, to find out it's only 5ft deep. Anybody interested in receiving some frogs and tadpoles?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just put some bass in there they,ll disapear .


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

When I put my pond in (2001) I had thousands of tadpoles move in right away, the next spring I stocked the pond and they were gone in a week. No frogs or tadpoles since but I wish there were a few.


----------

